# 08 Trek Madone OCLV 5.1 w/ OCLV white vs. 09 OCLV Black



## wirelessness (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi all,

I recently purchased and 08 Madone 5.1 w/ OCLV White carbon frame. I'm new to road riding so I don't really know any better but so far I am liking this bike very much. My LBS recently lowered the price on the 08 5.2 w/ OCLV Black frame. It's $500 more than what I paid for my 5.1 with some component upgrades plus the Black frame. I can upgrade for that charge within the 30 day ride guarantee. I'm trying to decide if it's worth doing?

I'm pretty unclear on the big difference between the OCLV Black and the White frame. My goal was to get a good frameset bike that I could upgrade over time if I stick with the sport. Is there really a big improvement with the Black over the white. It looks like according the Trek website the 09 Madone's go from the 4.7 w/ TCT carbon to the 5.2 w/ Black OCLV so the 5.1 and the White carbon is history. Which is fine....but what is the real story with the White OCLV? Thank!!!!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

wirelessness said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently purchased and 08 Madone 5.1 w/ OCLV White carbon frame. I'm new to road riding so I don't really know any better but so far I am liking this bike very much. My LBS recently lowered the price on the 08 5.2 w/ OCLV Black frame. It's $500 more than what I paid for my 5.1 with some component upgrades plus the Black frame. I can upgrade for that charge within the 30 day ride guarantee. I'm trying to decide if it's worth doing?
> 
> I'm pretty unclear on the big difference between the OCLV Black and the White frame. My goal was to get a good frameset bike that I could upgrade over time if I stick with the sport. Is there really a big improvement with the Black over the white. It looks like according the Trek website the 09 Madone's go from the 4.7 w/ TCT carbon to the 5.2 w/ Black OCLV so the 5.1 and the White carbon is history. Which is fine....but what is the real story with the White OCLV? Thank!!!!


Definitely spend the money for the upgrade. Forgetting the upgraded components to the Ultegra SL, but the black carbon frame incorporates several better features - namely the integrated seat mast, larger diameter head tube, fitted sockets for the bearings and an overall better layup for improved stiffness, better energy transfer and improved comfort. Its a no brainer if you have the option and the extra cash.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Definitely spend the money for the upgrade. Forgetting the upgraded components to the Ultegra SL, but the black carbon frame incorporates several better features - namely the integrated seat mast, larger diameter head tube, fitted sockets for the bearings and an overall better layup for improved stiffness, better energy transfer and improved comfort. Its a no brainer if you have the option and the extra cash.


I think you might be confusing OCLV white with TCT. Tfhe 5.1 has all of the frameset features you mentioned, with a slightly heavier layup than the 5.2, but I'd bet the OP would never notice. 

My vote is save the $500 and keep the 5.1. It'll serve you well for years to come.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> I think you might be confusing OCLV white with TCT. Tfhe 5.1 has all of the frameset features you mentioned, with a slightly heavier layup than the 5.2, but I'd bet the OP would never notice.
> 
> My vote is save the $500 and keep the 5.1. It'll serve you well for years to come.


Its possible, but wasn't the 5.1 TCT? I think the lowest 08 model with OCLV was the 5.2? I don't know anymore, its all so confusing? LOL


----------



## qwer (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/archive/madone51


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Its possible, but wasn't the 5.1 TCT? I think the lowest 08 model with OCLV was the 5.2? I don't know anymore, its all so confusing? LOL


I know what it is. You're all excited about the prospect of LA riding your bike in the '09 TdF. Has he called you yet to see if you're ok with that??

Now, back on topic.. see for yourself.
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/archive/madone51


----------



## jgt_madone_newb (Jul 14, 2008)

I love my 5.1, but if there was a chance to swap for only $500, I'd probably do it. OCLV Black frame, upgrade to Ultegra SL, Race Lite vs. Race wheels - its more than $500 worth of upgrades.


----------



## wirelessness (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, I know the 5.1 is OCLV carbon and not TCT. The difference between the 4x and 5x seemed to be a no brainer for me anyways. I agree , I probably would not really be able to tell the difference between the two frames but I like knowing I have a good platform I could spend money on upgrades down the road if desired. Either way, I'm still happy with the 5.1 but it's very tempting. I can't find any specs on the Race wheels only the Race Lites are on the Bontrager website now so that upgrade is hard for me to compare. I'm also having second thoughts on the Triple that came with the 5.1 it was the last one in the store. I'm new to road riding so I find the extra gears useful but I'm hoping to outgrow them before too long as well.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

The 5.1 is OCLV and but for the WSD was discontinued as a line, shortly after it's introduction in August of '07. IIRC, White OCLV can still be had in the 62cm sized 5.x series bikes. The 5.1 also has the wide BB, the E2 steerer and headset and the seat mast.

Were it me, I would not spend the extra $500 to up to a 5.2. Instead you could use that money in another couple of years to upgrade the 5.1. Also bear in mind that if you ever needed to warranty the 5.1 frame, chances are that Trek would replace with an OCLV Black frame due to the fact that the White OCLV in nominal sizes are not made anymore.

HTH
zac


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 

I have a pair of Bontrager race wheel on my old 2200 Trek and never had a problem in 5 years .I just placed an order for a 2009 Madone 5.2 with a pair of Bontrager x lite . This summer i ride my brothers 08 5.2 (everyday)with race lite and no problem yet ,even if i read lot of negative reviews about Bonty race lite wheels . Anyway i had no problem with those Bontrager Race. Hope this help you a little .


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

OCLV white is just a grade.

Between white, black and red, the main difference is the weight. Stiffness and other factors are all the same or at least, darned closely similar that you'll say they're the same (from Trek's representative) so, no worries on this part.


----------

